# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Acondicionamiento del aire: importancia en la industria

## Dinasti2

*He estado tratando de buscar un buen equipo de aire acondicionado para mi industria, ya que se necesitaba climatizar, busque en muchas páginas de internet y pedí recomendaciones de varios amigos, pero no me ayudaban las soluciones que me daban. Hasta que entre a una página en donde me platicaron de lo que debe de tener el aire acondicionado, como son los procesos para poder pedirlo. Si están teniendo problemas en cómo elegir un aire acondicionado para tu empresa de industria, quirófano, etc., vean la página de:* Acondicionamiento del aire: Importancia en la industria | FrancorTemas similares: Artículo: Perú: El espárrago es el producto más exportado por aire SERVICIO DE ACONDICIONAMIENTO Y EMPAQUE DE UVA DE MESA, MANGO Y LIMÓN (PIURA) Como funciona un horno de convección por aire forzado Delta Desarrollan tecnologías que permiten monitorear cultivos desde el aire Publican proyectos que aprueban planes de contingencia por contaminación del aire

----------

